# i.v.f abroud



## yaz1223 (May 17, 2009)

there are so many i.v.f clinics to choose from.but which one do i go for

its my first time and hoping To be my last as i wont the best clinic with high success rates

can anybody suggest were?

so far I'm on waiting list with NH liverpool woman's hospital 

having consultation with u.s clinic Thurs, but really pricey! £18.000.00............ ino,but includes all transferrers and a success rate of 61% 

Barcelona £6.500.............low success rate 

please can you help
xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Moved you as you'll probably get a better response here 

Good luck finding a clinic  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Triniblue (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

I had a tx in Sweden last year, which although resulted in a BFN for me, have a success rate of close to 60%. I've now (hopefully) found the cause of my IF due to more intensive blood tests. I think the total cost for tx in Sweden was around £7000 but may vary due to the exchange rate, that included all scans, bllod tests, EC & ET (acu if you wanted it) and flights, car and accomodation. I also had one to one support via the woman who arranged everything for me, she called weekly and then daily while I was out there just to offer support.

Scan, bloods etc were all done over here in the UK (either in Chelmsford or London) and then I flew out a couple of days before EC as they did the trigger injection in Sweden. PM me if you want any further info and I can put you in touch with tTamsin the woman who does all the organising and support.

Hope this helps

Kate


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Are you going abroad for a reason?  The Lister and ARGC in London have success rates similar to those you mention and are here in the UK.....


----------



## vanilla b (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello, am new on ff  but i have always found hope in the last 6 years on  the posts .

I am looking to go outside the UK as i can not meet up with the uk prices .

Pls can anyone tell about hungary as their price look very good to me.

Thanks  vanilla b.


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Yaz, Cape Fertility Centre has a pretty good reputation.  Treatment is about £3500 (I'm assuming you are using your own eggs, but if not it's a good place for DE too.)

Lilo x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going to Serum Athens in October, they have a great reputation. I'll be having DEIVF though and the cost is approx e5000 but there is no waiting list where as in the UK I have been quoted up to 18 months for a donor match and possibly longer if we require the same blood group as DH and me (O neg)

Ruth (FF mod) is co-ordinating all my treatment and I can't praise her enough, she's made everything so easy and really taken the stress out of planning IVF abroad.

Hope that helps a bit

Beth


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have had treatments in Falun Sweden. We paid a total of 20 000 kronas for our treatment. At the time that was 1800 pounds. Great people. We had our fist IVF there and third IVF and 2nd FET there . BFP. the last two times.  The first time I contacted them via email and they called me back within a day. 

IVF-kliniken Falun 
Falu lasarett 
791 82 FALUN
Tel. 023-49 28 50
Fax. 023-49 07 63
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## heatherrose74 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi. You might find this list of clinics offering fertility treatment abroad useful: http://www.treatmentabroad.com/find-a-treatment/?AndCategoryList=644&AndCategoryList= You can read patient testimonials from most of them to help you make your choice.

Hope this helps.

Heather

/links


----------

